# Two sided again



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Did it again with another piece of the same chunk. Been thinking of the lamp thing. Should probably look to see what new things they've developed - since my stock of lamp parts is about 30 years old. Just the basic brass with a socket to hold an incadescent bulb. Anybody got some ideas??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ewww the talent...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the carving like it is, very nice! Personally, I don't care for the lamp idea, but then, we don't have any lamps. Maybe 'lamp' people will like it. 

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just leaving it as is would be easier.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Just leaving it as is would be easier.


more gooder too...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great outcome John. May be more work than you want , but as for light I’m thinking a single soft white led located inside the bottom ridge .
A small hole drilled threw the bottom , and a resistor to dim the LED so that it’s more like a night light and creates just enough light inside to highlight the carving .

Just a thought ,but their fine as are


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

That CNC does awesome cuts! (Your design is amazing!!! LOVE IT!)


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> That CNC does awesome cuts! (Your design is amazing!!! LOVE IT!)


What CNC ? Freehand with a router and dremel .... and lots of patience!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think You are on to something there. Those should sell good.
Herb


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

You are making me want to go look in my firewood pile. Great idea!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

John, your 2 sided idea would make nice corbels for fireplace mantels.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job as always


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I like the concept. I have a chainsaw and lots of trees.


----------

